
Why Google Glass costs $1,500 now and will likely be around $299 later - pjvds
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/08/why-google-glass-costs-1500-now-and-will-likely-be-around-299-later/
======
chcleaves
We see this happening all the time with new techy things that come out - no
surprise here.

